# Am I S.O.L?



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The revolver that I want is not on the CA DOJ roster, does anybody know how that works? Should I move on to something else?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

unpecador said:


> The revolver that I want is not on the CA DOJ roster, does anybody know how that works? Should I move on to something else?


Exactly which revolver are you looking for?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Taurus 65SS4


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't see ot on the roster either, which means you can't buy it in California. You may wish to call Taurus to confirm this but I think it's doubtful.

Is it a new model? Again, check with Taurus to see if they will be submitting it for certification. Taurus does sell guns in California, and seeing as it is a revolver the cert may be in the works.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Ok I called Taurus and this is what I was told "hmmm I don't know". The guy on the phone also said that maybe it has to do with how much that particular gun is in demand and that it costs $4300 to put a gun on the list. He said the best thing I could do now is keep checking the list because they have a lot of new guns to add but this particular model is not new. Oh well, I'm not in a hurry to buy but maybe I'll check out the Ruger GP100.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, if the gun isn't new they should at least know if it was ever on the list. I looked at the list of recently de-certified guns and didn't see it on there either, so I don't know if it was ever certified. If it was, it apparently didn't drop off the list recently.


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

Can you buy a gun in another state and then bring it back to California? 

What would happen if somebody moved to California from another state and brought a gun or mag that holds more than 10 rounds into Ca w/ them? Or brought in a gun that wasn't on the approved list? I was born and raised in SoCal, left in '91 and have never been back and have no plans of returning. Just curious I guess.......


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Slick said:


> Can you buy a gun in another state and then bring it back to California?
> 
> What would happen if somebody moved to California from another state and brought a gun or mag that holds more than 10 rounds into Ca w/ them? Or brought in a gun that wasn't on the approved list? I was born and raised in SoCal, left in '91 and have never been back and have no plans of returning. Just curious I guess.......


Here's the quote from the DOJ Roster web page:

_*Effective January 1, 2001, no handgun may be manufactured within California, imported into California for sale, lent, given, kept for sale, or offered/exposed for sale unless that handgun model has passed firing, safety, and drop tests and is certified for sale in California by the Department of Justice. Private party transfers, curio/relic handguns, certain single-action revolvers, and pawn/consignment returns are exempt from this requirement.
*_

So, since you would be bringing it in for personal use, not to sell, there is not "necessarily" a problem with a gun just because it is not on the approved list.

However, and this is big, you may run afoul of other laws in California, particularly related to assault weapons - which includes the pistol with more than a 10 round magazine you mentioned. Essentially it is illegal to "possess" an assault weapon in California. There are some exceptions. And in any event to be legal it must be registered with the DOJ.

So, bringing in a gun that is not on the list (say it doesn't have a mag disconnect or it is a revolver) may be OK. But the Hi-cap mag situation you referred to brings it under the assault weapons laws, which is a separate matter.

Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer so this is not legal advice. We're just chatting here. Consult the laws for yourself with legal counsel.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Slick said:


> Can you buy a gun in another state and then bring it back to California?
> 
> What would happen if somebody moved to California from another state and brought a gun or mag that holds more than 10 rounds into Ca w/ them? Or brought in a gun that wasn't on the approved list? I was born and raised in SoCal, left in '91 and have never been back and have no plans of returning. Just curious I guess.......


That is assuming you can buy the gun you want in another state. Correct me if I am wrong, but, don't most states require proof of residency to purchase a handgun?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer so this is not legal advice. We're just chatting here. Consult the laws for yourself with legal counsel.


:smt023


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> That is assuming you can buy the gun you want in another state. Correct me if I am wrong, but, don't most states require proof of residency to purchase a handgun?


About 2 months ago I as at a local gun show here in Dallas and while I was looking at one booh, a man from Florida asked the vendor about him buying a gun and they told him all he had to do was fill out the form (takes abot 2 minutes) and wait for them to call it in. He walked off w/ his gun in less than 15 minutes. I dont know how difficult it is in other states for out of state residents to buy buy a weapon, but it's not a problem here.

The guy from Florida had a Florida CHL, but they had to call his info in since his CHL was out of state. W/ my Texas CHL I just fill out the form, show them my CHL and walk off w/ my new gun.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Slick said:


> About 2 months ago I as at a local gun show here in Dallas and while I was looking at one booh, a man from Florida asked the vendor about him buying a gun and they told him all he had to do was fill out the form (takes abot 2 minutes) and wait for them to call it in. He walked off w/ his gun in less than 15 minutes. I dont know how difficult it is in other states for out of state residents to buy buy a weapon, but it's not a problem here.
> 
> The guy from Florida had a Florida CHL, but they had to call his info in since his CHL was out of state. W/ my Texas CHL I just fill out the form, show them my CHL and walk off w/ my new gun.


I may just leave my golf clubs at home and plan my next business trip to Houston around a gun show.:smt023


----------

